# Italy and Switzerland Soon to Start Sharing Financial Data



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Italy and Switzerland have inked a FATCA-style deal to share financial data to combat tax evasion.

Relatedly, the Italian government is offering one last opportunity for Italian tax residents to get compliant with less pain. Their partial amnesty program runs until September 30, 2015 (the normal filing deadline for 2014 Italian tax returns and financial reports). Voluntary disclosure of Swiss accounts means a significant reduction in penalties and (in most cases) complete waiver of criminal charges. Check with the Agenzia delle Entrate (Italian tax office) for details.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As an update, Italy has inked its fourth new deal to exchange tax compliance information. The latest deal is with the Vatican. All four deals are with traditional tax havens that are now trying to clean up their acts.


----------

